# Crappie reports



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking for current crappie fishing reports on Brookville Lake and Cave Run Lake. LakeRaider


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Raider can you slow that Zorty down enough to fish


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

lol Actually zfish is coming down this weekend and we're going to chase the crappie. Looks like the wind will keep us in the coves. Going to several different lakes. Hopefully the water temp finally drops to the 60,s. Raider


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll let you know about cave run when I get back im heading down there tonight after work


----------

